# [usb] vfat non reconnu par le noyau

## flazien

Et bien voila, ma clée usb est bien reconnu, et fonctionne, formaté en ext2.

Mais, pas en vfat " non supporté par le noyau " me dit-il...

En effet dans le "make config" il ne me semble pas, y avoir glissé une option pour le vfat. Faut-il tout reconpilé ?

Merci de vos reponces

----------

## Pachacamac

tu as ta clef en ext2 et tu la veux en vfat ?

Si ce n'est pas dans le noyau il te faut l'ajouter, en module pour ne pas tout recompiler.

L'option est dans la section du 2.6 :

File systems  ---> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems  ---> <M> DOS FAT fs support

                                                                           <M>   VFAT (Windows-95) fs support

----------

## yoyo

Le tout suivi d'un "make && make modules_install"

----------

## flazien

Je suis en kernel 2.4 .

Le module, ou le récupéré ? et sous quelle forme l'installé.

Comme un ebuild, source ou binaire.

Merci

----------

## yoyo

Tu dois avoir tout ce qu'il faut :

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

_ajout du support vfat et sauvegarde du fichier de config_

make modules modules_install
```

That's all !!

----------

## Pachacamac

mdr c'est lorsque tu as fait ton emerge gentoo-sources que tu as recupéré tout ce que tu avait besoin. Il ne te reste plus qu'a le compiler comme écrit plus haut.

Je n'ai pas de 2.4 pour regarder dans quelle section c'est mais tu devrai le trouver facilement dans filesystem.

----------

## flazien

Et bien merci a vous,

 j'essaie tout ça.

----------

## flazien

Aprés ces manoeuvres qui ce sont bien passé,  le resultat est le même

"vfat non supporté par le kernel"

Il est vrai que dans le "make menuconfig ,  file system" je n'avais pas l'option

"dos/fat/nt" ,mais les autre oui. donc je reboot, au cas ou...

pareil.

#make mrproper (pour nettoyer tout ça)

je recommence ma prog et là aprés mon "make modules"

"the present kernel configuration has modules disabled.

type "make config" and enable loadable module support.

then build a kernel whit module support enable.

En effet mon "make menuconfig" semble dans sa premiere jeunesse

----------

## Argian

 *flazien wrote:*   

> #make mrproper (pour nettoyer tout ça)
> 
> je recommence ma prog et là aprés mon "make modules"
> 
> "the present kernel configuration has modules disabled.
> ...

 

Normal. 

```
# make mrproper  Delete the current configuration, and related files

#                Any core files spread around are deleted as well
```

(Tiré du makefile) En clair, make mrproper efface toute ta conf. Il aurait fallu que tu te gardes le fichier .config dans un coin. Maintenant, il ne te reste plus qu'à recommencer la config de ton noyau   :Sad: 

----------

## flazien

Au préalable j'ai fait (comme conseillé dans le gentoo handbook)

#cp .config /boot/config-2.4.25-gentoo

Donc je doit pouvoir le récupérer.

----------

## Argian

 *flazien wrote:*   

> Au préalable j'ai fait (comme conseillé dans le gentoo handbook) 
> 
> #cp .config /boot/config-2.4.25-gentoo 
> 
> Donc je doit pouvoir le récupérer.

 Ah, ça c'est bien  :Very Happy:  Dans ce cas 

```
cp /boot/config-2.4.25-gentoo /usr/src/linux/.config
```

te remettra ta config du noyau comme au moment de la sauvegarde du .config

----------

## flazien

Pour ma sauvegarde j'ai du réver. RIEN

Donc j'ai recommencer ma config du noyau avec les options 

"dos fat fs support" "msdos fs support" et "vfat windows-95 fs support"

et toujours le même message...

 vfat non supporté par le noyau ...

merci

----------

## Argian

 *flazien wrote:*   

> Pour ma sauvegarde j'ai du réver. RIEN
> 
> Donc j'ai recommencer ma config du noyau avec les options 
> 
> "dos fat fs support" "msdos fs support" et "vfat windows-95 fs support"
> ...

 

/boot était-il monté quand tu as fait ta sauvegarde ?

Après avoir fait ta config, as-tu compilé le noyau ?

Après avoir recompilé le noyau, l'as-tu copié dans /boot ?

/boot était-il monté à ce moment ?

Si tu utilises lilo, avant de rebooter, as-tu tapé 

```
lilo
```

Pourrais-je un jour faire un post contenant une phrase affimative ?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Biofred

je me demande un truc...

Vous avez dit de charger le suport vfat en tant ke module

Donc étant un module il faut le charger avant l'utilisation...

L'avais tu bien chargé?

sinon bin: modprobe <nom_du_module>

OU alors pour k'il se lance au démarrage ds le /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

rajoute a la fin le nom du module du vfat

----------

## flazien

/boot était-il monté quand tu as fait ta sauvegarde ?          je pense pas

Après avoir fait ta config, as-tu compilé le noyau ?            oui

Après avoir recompilé le noyau, l'as-tu copié dans /boot ? oui

/boot était-il monté à ce moment ?                                  les copies y sont

Si tu utilises lilo, avant de rebooter, as-tu tapé                 grub

L'avais tu bien chargé?    non mais j'ai recompilé le noyau

sinon bin: modprobe <nom_du_module> 

OU alors pour k'il se lance au démarrage ds le /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6        j'essai ces dernieres commandes

merci

----------

## broly

moi je vote comme biofred il faudrait peut etre loader le module vfat nan ???   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

 *broly wrote:*   

> moi je vote comme biofred il faudrait peut etre loader le module vfat nan ???  

 

Of course, cela me parait évident.

----------

## Argian

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

>  *broly wrote:*   moi je vote comme biofred il faudrait peut etre loader le module vfat nan ???   
> 
> Of course, cela me parait évident.

   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Même pas pensé. Il ne me reste plus qu'à aller me pendre   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## flazien

quand je regarde mon /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/

J'ai ceux la:

build        modules.generic_string  modules.parportmap  modules.usbmap

kernel       modules.ieee1394map     modules.pcimap      pcmcia

modules.dep  modules.isapnpmap       modules.pnpbiosmap

je m'attendais a trouver un module fs/ pour les system de fichier (fat, ext...) doc sur lea.

mais la: lequel je prend?

----------

## broly

vas dans /lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/kernel/fs/

et la tu risque de trouver vfat.o ; donc la tu peux faire un modprobe vfat

----------

## flazien

sous:  "/lib/modules/2.4.25-gentoo-r1/build/fs" et pas kernel/fs

j'ai bien un vfat mais pas de vfat.o

fs # modprobe vfat

modprobe: Can't locate module vfat

----------

## Biofred

essaie cette commande pour vérifier ke le module vfat est bien présent

```
find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
```

sinon bin pour ma part g mis tous les modules se rapportant au partitions fat et fat32 en dur donc je me soucie plus de ca...

Il y a juste le NTFS ki est en module

----------

## flazien

Non il n'y a rien ce rapportant a vfat.

Par dontre au demarage du kernel, j'ai un message disant que je le support DEVFS n'est pas activé.

----------

## Biofred

Es tu sur alors ke tu as bien mis le vfat entant ke modules?

as tu fais un 

```
make modules modules_install
```

 apres?

----------

## flazien

Dans le "make menuconfig" "filesystem" la j'ai cocher mes options

puis "save"

"make module" et "make module_install" 

pas de message d'erreur.

et même, reboot de l'install au cas ou.

----------

## Biofred

et si tu essaie de le mettre en dur et non comme module?

sans oublier de recompiler TOUT ton noyau

Sinon bin je suis a cours d'idées...je passe le relay

----------

## Pachacamac

Une petite question. Tu as bien /usr/src/linux qui pointe vers le bon kernel ?

----------

## broly

il me semble que les modules en 2.4 ont pour extension .o et pas point .ko

Ressai la commande que biofred ta donner avec .o

et qd tu fait un modprobe vfat il dit quoi ?

----------

## Pachacamac

Normalement un modprobe vfat charge le .o ou le .ko sans avoir besoin de le préciser.

----------

## flazien

Bonjour,

Oui j'ai repasser les options au kernel car je l'avais effacé avec 

#make mrproper

Donc les options dans:

#make menuconfig

#make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

C'est bien une compilation de kernel ça, donc maintnant vfat dois etre en dur.

Et c'est pareil.

Une petite question. Tu as bien /usr/src/linux qui pointe vers le bon kernel ?

Oui .

find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o'

il n'y a rien ce rapportant a vfat. 

qd tu fait un modprobe vfat il dit quoi ?

fs # modprobe vfat

modprobe: Can't locate module vfat

Je rappel au passage que au demarage du kernel, j'ai un message disant que je le support DEVFS n'est pas activé.

----------

## Argian

 *flazien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je rappel au passage que au demarage du kernel, j'ai un message disant que je le support DEVFS n'est pas activé.

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1362506&highlight=#1362506

----------

## DuF

Ce serait bien d'avoir le résultat des commandes : 

```
uname -a
```

 et 

```
ls -l /usr/src/
```

----------

## broly

avec aussi une copie d'un dmesg   :Wink: 

----------

## Pachacamac

et un mars aussi   :Very Happy: 

D'après moi tu n'as pas le lien /usr/src/linux qui pointe vers le bon endroit.

----------

## DuF

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> et un mars aussi  
> 
> D'après moi tu n'as pas le lien /usr/src/linux qui pointe vers le bon endroit.

 

On attend la réponse à ma question et on le saura :-p

----------

## flazien

#uname -a

linux hp 2.4.25-gentoo-r1 #1 wed jul 14 14:22:37 cest 2004 i686 celeron (coppermine) genuineintel gnu/linux

#ls -l /usr/src/

linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r1

linux-2.4.25-gentoo-r1

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, quand faut y aller, faut y aller .....

Tu peux nous donner le contenu de ton .config STP ?

La sortie de cette commande devrait suffire :

```
grep 'File systems' /usr/src/linux/.config -A85
```

----------

## flazien

D'abord le dsmg

inux version 2.4.25-gentoo-r1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Wed Jul 14 14:22:37 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eac00 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000003ff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000003ff0000 - 0000000003fffc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000003fffc00 - 0000000004000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffeac00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

63MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 16368

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 12272 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 448.062 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 894.56 BogoMIPS

Memory: 61368k/65472k available (1971k kernel code, 3716k reserved,SansTitre 1 319k data, 120k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Proc Config support by ptb@it.uc3m.es

proc config counted 1515 bytes in names

proc config counted 178 bytes in value handles

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9e6, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 00:07.0

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 27M

agpgart: Detected Intel 440BX chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xf8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.7.0 20020828 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xf8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.1 20020211 on minor 2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfcd0-0xfcd7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfcd8-0xfcdf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: IBM-DJSA-205, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c01767e0, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: CD-224E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 9767520 sectors (5001 MB) w/384KiB Cache, CHS=608/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

es1371: version v0.32 time 14:29:54 Jul 14 2004

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 01:00.0

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:0a.1

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

xirc2ps_cs.c 1.31 1998/12/09 19:32:55 (dd9jn+kvh)

usb.c: registered new driver hub

Yenta ISA IRQ mask 0x0a98, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta ISA IRQ mask 0x0a98, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000010

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:07.2

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xfce0, IRQ 10

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 120k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x378-0x37f 0x398-0x39f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

eth0: Compaq: port 0x300, irq 3, hwaddr 00:80:5F:D8:C2:AC

eth0: media 10BaseT, silicon revision 4

----------

## flazien

grep 'File systems' /usr/src/linux/.config -A85

Rien ne s'affiche.

Tu veux le .config-2.4.25-gentoo sous /boot (j'ai fait une copie, vue dans la doc gentoo).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *flazien wrote:*   

> grep 'File systems' /usr/src/linux/.config -A85
> 
> Rien ne s'affiche.
> 
> Tu veux le .config-2.4.25-gentoo sous /boot (j'ai fait une copie, vue dans la doc gentoo).

 

Ouais, envoie  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

mdr on n'est pas sorti de l'auberge.

Dsl DuF et kernel_sensei, je vous laisse, je vais me relaxer en ville.

 *Quote:*   

> Tu veux le .config-2.4.25-gentoo sous /boot (j'ai fait une copie, vue dans la doc gentoo).

 

Tu nous a donné quel .config là ? On attend celui qui correspond à ton kernel pardis.

----------

## flazien

Le message precedent etait le resultat de la commande dmsg.

Desolé, défois c'est un peut long.Car j'ai window pour internet (winmodem de m...et pas d'adsl) linux en multiboot, mais pas gentoo qui est en reseau sur un autre.Sans vfat, donc liaison par ssh...reboot sur win pour dialogué...

Voici maintenant mon ".config-2.4.25-gentoo"

#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

# CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX31 is not set

CONFIG_M686=y

# CONFIG_MPPRO31 is not set

# CONFIG_M68631 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII31 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM431 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6231 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK731 is not set

# CONFIG_MXP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MMP31 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y

CONFIG_X86_HAS_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_F00F_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_MTRR is not set

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_TSC_DISABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_TCIC=y

CONFIG_I82092=y

CONFIG_I82365=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_OOM_KILLER is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_MONITOR_THREAD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_STATS is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPIP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AH=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_MD5=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_AUTH_HMAC_SHA1=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ESP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ENC_3DES=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG=y

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SHA2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_3DES is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_AES=m

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_BLOWFISH is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_SERPENT=m

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_CAST is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_CRYPTOAPI is not set

# CONFIG_IPSEC_ALG_1DES is not set

CONFIG_IPSEC_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IPSEC_NAT_TRAVERSAL=y

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA100 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_SII is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

CONFIG_HP100=y

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

CONFIG_EEPRO100=y

# CONFIG_EEPRO100_PIO is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

CONFIG_NATSEMI=y

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

# CONFIG_INPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

# CONFIG_ECC is not set

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_KCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_K8 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 DRI support)

#

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I810_XFREE_41=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_OBMOUSE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_PROC_CONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_DEBUG is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ALI5455 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_FORTE is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_AD1980 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_WM97XX is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS_ALT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811HS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

#

# Support for USB gadgets

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=0

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC32 is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

----------

## kernelsensei

le config a l'air correct !

Le dmesg, c'est avant la tentative de montage non ?

redonne nous un dmesg apres avoir tente de monter la clef (histoire d'avoir les maichants messages !!)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## multani

et un cat /proc/filesystems, ça donne quoi ?

----------

## Argian

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> le config a l'air correct !

 

bof

 *flazien wrote:*   

> # CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set 
> 
> # CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set 

 

Si tu as vraiment un message qui dit que devfs n'est pas activé (je le vois pas dans dmesg), va donc voir le lien que j'ai posté plus haut, des fois que ça aide

----------

## flazien

Et voici le cat /proc/filesystems

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   sockfs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   shm

nodev   pipefs

nodev   binfmt_misc

             ext3

             ext2

nodev   ramfs

             iso9660

nodev   nfs

nodev   autofs

et le dmesg

Linux version 2.4.25-gentoo-r1 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Wed Jul 14 14:22:37 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eac00 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000003ff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000003ff0000 - 0000000003fffc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000003fffc00 - 0000000004000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffeac00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

63MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 16368

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 12272 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 448.062 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 894.56 BogoMIPS

Memory: 61368k/65472k available (1971k kernel code, 3716k reserved, 319k data, 120k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 1024 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Proc Config support by ptb@it.uc3m.es

proc config counted 1515 bytes in names

proc config counted 178 bytes in value handles

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9e6, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 00:07.0

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 27M

agpgart: Detected Intel 440BX chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xf8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.7.0 20020828 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xf8000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.1 20020211 on minor 2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfcd0-0xfcd7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfcd8-0xfcdf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

hda: IBM-DJSA-205, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c01767e0, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: CD-224E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 9767520 sectors (5001 MB) w/384KiB Cache, CHS=608/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

es1371: version v0.32 time 14:29:54 Jul 14 2004

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 01:00.0

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:0a.1

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

xirc2ps_cs.c 1.31 1998/12/09 19:32:55 (dd9jn+kvh)

usb.c: registered new driver hub

Yenta ISA IRQ mask 0x0a98, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta ISA IRQ mask 0x0a98, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000010

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:07.2

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xfce0, IRQ 10

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 4096 bind 8192)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 120k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x378-0x37f 0x398-0x39f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

eth0: Compaq: port 0x300, irq 3, hwaddr 00:80:5F:D8:C2:AC

eth0: media 10BaseT, silicon revision 4

EXT2-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

eth0: media 10BaseT, silicon revision 4

hub.c: new USB device 00:07.2-1, assigned address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: OTi       Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 256000 512-byte hdwr sectors (131 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

 sda: sda1

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

----------

## flazien

Je vais m'occuper de devfs qui 'est pas activé.

sa peu aider.

merci

----------

